# UA Opal, PolyMAX, Minimoog - can grab 2 for $99



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 30, 2022)

In case anybody was interested, UA's end of year sale allows you to buy a custom bundle of 2 plugins for $149. On top of that, you may have Black Friday and Holiday vouchers that take the price down to $99. You will need a UAD interface to be eligible to use these.

I was able to snag Opal and PolyMAX for $50 each effectively (already owned the Minimoog). The quality of all three synths is absolutely top class (unsurprisingly). PolyMAX specifically was created with the help of Dave Rossum (who designed the SSP chips which many original polysynths are using). Clean tone without the overly bright and sharp high end that you might find in something like Serum.


----------

